# Galveston Jetties on Fire



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
Another great morning today with returners Carla and family. Its pretty neat when you see families bring their kids back year after year to fish with us when they visit Galveston. Carla and family did a Fish/Gig Combo with us 3 years ago.... and we have had many great trips since!
Speckled trout bite is excellent right now. Redfish and sheepshead are biting too.... but the trout are thick. Live shrimp - free lined. Croaker bite a little slow. They want shrimp!
We have some availability charters for half day (5 hour) and full day (8 hour) trips. 
Check out our recent reports here.
Also, our available days for Red Snapper season are June 29, July 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10 and 13. More information can be found here as well.
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Afternoon Trip went well too*

Tuesday afternoon trip was was a beat down also.


----------

